# Looking for grazing and stables in Milton Keynes



## Bucks Fizz (16 June 2015)

Evening all,
Can anyone help?
I'm looking for grazing with two or more stables in the Milton Keynes area for two geldings. 
Ideally looking for somewhere to rent for sole use and definitely not looking to go to a large livery yard.
Parks trust no good due to lack of stables. Have looked on preloved and Facebook but nothing suitable so far.
Does need to be in an area with good hacking.
Does anyone know of anything that might be suitable?


----------



## Leo Walker (16 June 2015)

Theres a yard in Mursley for rent. Looks lovely! 5 acres and I think 3 stables, a tack room and wash box. Looks to be in lovely condition. Its not cheap at £380 a month, but seems to be more than worth it! Let me know if you want details. I saw it on Facebook as its a friend of a friend advertising, and despite only having one horse, if I wasnt moving 25miles away in a couple of weeks I'd have snapped it up!

Just as an aside, Parks Trust dont have actual stables, but most of the paddocks have the shelters converted to stables, and even if they dont, they dont mind you doing that


----------



## Bucks Fizz (17 June 2015)

Hi thanks for your reply.
I have seen that one in mursley on fb, personally I think the price is steep for only three stables.
I've spoken to Parks trust a few times before, they have told me they do not allow any straw or shavings in their field shelters so I'm really surprised you say they don't mind them being converted... Do you have first hand knowledge of this being allowed as this is very interesting!


----------



## Leo Walker (17 June 2015)

Yup, the the one I was in was converted to a stable with the horse stabled overnight and bedded on shavings, My friend took one on and had to clear the previous occupants bed out of the stable. I know other people definitely put doors on and use them as stables and they do know about it 

The Mursley yard is about the cot of 3 boxes on a DIY yard, and only £80 a month more than 3 Parks Trust places would be. I thought it was really good value :lol:


----------



## Bucks Fizz (17 June 2015)

I guess I've been spoiled at previous and current yards! 
I'll have another chat with Angela at parks trust then.
Did you find the grazing ok in those paddocks?
I've been told they can get quite boggy?
I'd be looking at the woughton ones


----------



## MyBoyChe (18 June 2015)

There was a yard near to Great Brickhill advertising on Preloved recently.  Good hacking area but cant remember what facilities they had.


----------

